# Культурный раздел > Графика >  25 лучших фотографий из википедии

## Vanya

После тщательного отбора и длительного процесса голосования, наконец стали определены победители конкурса фотографий, за которые проголосовали участники сообщества Wikimedia Commons.

*Люк Виато «Замок Белёй».*


*Люк Виато «Собор Сент-Обен».*


*Штефан Краузе «Настольная фотография».*


*Серж Кочи «Молодой морской слон».*


*Пользователь Alchemist-hp «Синтетический кристалл висмута».*

*
Джон Пелтье «Старт шаттла Atlantis».*


*Томас Кастелацо «Фрагмент мумии»*

*
Дж. Дж. Харрисон «Мясная живородящая муха».*


*«Австралийские пеликаны» принадлежит компании Noodle snacks.*


*Джереми Рединг «Японский клен»*


*Дидье Дескюне «Гробница Тескье».*


*НАСА «Панорама Луны при участии Аполло-17».*


*Юрий Белецкий «Паранальская обсерватория. Чили».
*


*Пользователь –donald- «Лихтенштейнский замок в Германии».*


*Пользователь Leo za1 «Молодой леопард».*


*Пользователь ST «Самец агамы».
*


*Пользователь Mbz1 «Мост Golden Gate».
*


*Дмитрий Мотти «Озеро Вуокса на границе России и Финляндии».*


*Михаэль Отто «Одинокий дом».*


*Рамирес «Старый мост через Неретву».*

----------


## Vanya

*Кэри Джеймс Бальбоа «Красноглазая древесная лягушка».*


*Пьер-Эммануэль Буато «Садху в Варанаси».*


*Пользователь john «Вулкан пик Сарычева. Курилы».*


*Лука Галуцци «Излучина реки Колорадо».*


*Джо Кейн «Самолет V-22 Osprey на взлете».*

----------

